# Interesting Post on Fish Attractants and



## Buzzman (May 1, 2004)

the thoeries / research behind Megastrike.

Megastrike


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

good read, thanks for the info. Gonna have to put it on my list of things to try.


bill


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I used MegaStrike for the first time last year. Ive never been a fan of attractants, but Im sold on MeagStrike! I used it mainly on Senkos (caught my largest bass on a black Senko with MegaStrike) and other soft plastic baits. I truly believe that it helps entice fish to bite, and hold on to the lure longer. It is expensive, but the tube does last a long time.
I was fishing for some bluegill with a buddy last summer. We were fishing small jigs on a bobber, and not having much luck. I applied some Megastrike, and started catching fish. My buddy (unaware of the MegaStrike, even to this day) never did start catching the gills.


----------



## Buzzman (May 1, 2004)

I've boat a couple of tubes through GYB, but haven't seen it locally. Have you found a retailer here in OH?


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

Interesting read. My secret weapon in "Smelly Jelly". I do so well with it I wont even try something else.


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

I've been using Bang!, but I'm not convinced that its helping. Before that I was using Yum! brand attractants I've never heard of Smelly Jelly or Megastrike. Where do you guys get this stuff?

Eric


----------



## Buzzman (May 1, 2004)

Megastrike


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

Sorry to pee on the picnic.

The stuff might work but their "theories and research" is a bunch of crap. Nothing but pseudo-scientific caca 

Sorry again for the rant but my biggest pet peeve is people or companies using voodoo science to explain how/why something they sell works. Usually it means they are trying to bilk someone out of their hard earned dollar.

Steve


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

A lot of people haven't heard of Smelly Jelly. Most don't want to because a small jar of it is $8. Cabelas, Kames, and the Pipe Rack are the only places I've seen it.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I have used several of the so called attractants. My belief is that the biggest advantage is to cover up the smell of the fisherperson. I used to rely heavily on Chompers Garlic Oil. I have now started to make my own and I have equal faith in it. I can buy all the fixins to make a quart for about $2.00. What works for me is to put one drop on my bait before the first cast and one drop after each time I touch the bait for any reason. One nasal spray bottle of it will last me the whole season and serves as the perfect applicator. This seems to work for me better on plastic baits than on hard baits.


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

I'm thinking my wife likes the fact that I cook often, but I think I might raise an eyebrow if I started making my own fish attractant. How do you do it leeabu, if you don't mind?

Eric


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

Just buy yourself some Menhaden Oil. The stuff is like $10 for a gallon (get the non-refined stuff), add ingredients if you want but it works just fine on it's own. It is the base for many fish attractants. When I used to fish in tournys I'd soak my soft plastics in it O/N then put them in a zip-lock bag when I went to fish.

Oh yeah, for the hard plastic baits try glueing a piece of sponge or absorbent fabric to the lure then soaking them in the oil. 

Steve


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I use Canola oil. Crush fresh cloves of garlic and put in suitable bottle with oil and let sit a couple of weeks.


----------



## Buzzman (May 1, 2004)

I guess I never liked the garlic attractants - I can't figure out how a bass would like something smells so damn bad that it would drive me off of the lake. More a confidence thing with me.

But along the lines of making your own, why not just mash up a few cloves with salt and dump it right in zip lock bags without the oil? I've got to imagine that the garlic would penetrate the plastic and linger for who knows how long???


----------



## Buzzman (May 1, 2004)

In the tip section, has an article about making your own "gel" attractants. The author suggests using 3 parts petroleum jelly to one part of your favorite fish attractant (of course, there is a little cookin' involved).


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

.. I've always thought of attractants as something that makes bass hold onto the soft bait a little longer allowing me to either see line movement or feel more hits which in turn gives me more of an advantage of catching bass... 
Soft baits to me are sight baits that are attractive because of the movement I impart on them not because they smell like something... I want something on my bait that will make them keep it in their mouth long enough so that I can detect a hit thus I use a very small ammount of attractant (salt in my case) knowing that too much can make them spit out my soft bait lure and they can do that so very quickly that you would not know one way or the other...
If the water is too stained for bass to see very well I'll switch to a heavier bait like jigs that displaces more water and makes more noise when moving over, around or through cover so that the sound attracts them and the attractant makes them hold on a little longer then normal...
The whole idea is to make them think they have caught some type of food source...
I've found that salt or a salt solution improves my catch rate more so then not using it... There are many types of flavors that can be used but you will want something that does not overwhelm or is too strong, thats unnatural in my opinion...
I have not used many attractants that can be purchased but have found crawfish and anise oil attractants to works well...


----------

